
Flickr Job Board Ad in Source Code (view source code) - Anon84
http://www.flickr.com/#hn
======
mschuster91
Line 271 is telling why they're hiring!

    
    
        /* mayday SOUP */
    

(edit: the whole code is telling they're hiring. Shit, I would not touch that
mess even for pay.)

------
yeukhon
Hmm this is not new. I have seen a dozen of websites like this. For example,
examine wordpress.com you can see that.

~~~
cgcardona
FWIW I just viewed source at [http://wordpress.com/](http://wordpress.com/)
and I didn't see anything similar. However I have heard Matt Mullenweg mention
that they hide messages for people reading through the wordpress source code.

~~~
yeukhon
I will give you a little time before I spoil the fun. To see this header you
cannot be a Google search bot.

It reads something like this:

 _" If you're reading this, you should visit automattic.com/jobs and apply to
join the fun, mention this header"_

I got this when I was sniffing my own network packets while browsing
wordpress.com lol I was trying to demonstrate BREACH attack back in summer....

